

Ask HN: Passenger_WSGI or FastCGI? - dillon

I'm hosting my site on Dreamhost, and I'm having difficulties using both Passenger and FastCGI. I write in Python using Flask which means I use VirtualEnv, I've followed through all of the Dreamhost tutorials and Wiki pages, nothing seems to work. Any suggestions?
======
tjpick
do they not have support?

If not, I'd suggest getting a new host.

~~~
dillon
They support it, they have tutorials and wiki articles on them. I follow them
step by step, then the next day it breaks, or when I download a module, it
breaks. Very frustrating, especially when it works flawlessly locally.

